# Cap Blanc Nez



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Morning pips. Ist day back after a mega 2 weeker in France. Great :-(
Bad news for those who use the title I think. There's a new sign gone up showing that the whole place is being re-vamped. 
The large oval roundabout and parking at the top (near the monument) is being completely grassed over with no vehicular access. All the parking which was up top is being relocated to the spot on the right, lower down the hill where we all 'fly camp'. The 'fly camping' area is being completely tarmac'd and lined with the top 2/3rds bing car parking WITH HIGHT BARRIERS! and the bottom 1/3 shown as 3 lined slots for coaches. Even the road up to the monument is shown as having height barriers so there'll be no access for 'camping cars' at all !
What a shame, I've used this place for nearly 10 years now and it's ideal if like us you use midnight ferry/tunnel crossings. Very suprised by the French, they're usually very good at accomodating us. I'm toying with writing to Calais council and asking them to re think.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Bugger!

So now where is the place to stay near Calais with an interesting view and little bureaucracy?

Dave


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

zaskar said:


> The 'fly camping' area is being completely tarmac'd and lined with the top 2/3rds bing car parking WITH HIGHT BARRIERS! and the bottom 1/3 shown as 3 lined slots for coaches. Even the road up to the monument is shown as having height barriers so there'll be no access for 'camping cars' at all !


Oh, that is really bad news... 

Is this already reality or still work in progress?

First they make the official site in Calais practically unuseable (at least for early or late birds), and now this. Has the campsite owner from Calais been elected as City Mayor or what?

Looks as if I will avoid the Calais area and the ferries from there completely in the future! Pity.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[
Is this already reality or still work in progress? 

It's not started yet, which is just as well cos there were 22 of us up there on sat'/sun' ! There are no dates given on the sign. Frankly, at the times I need it (i.e between midnight and 7.00 am) I'm incline to just dump it on the side of the access road and sod em! ;-)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Very bad news.

Calais is gradually turning into an anti-motorhome place with the dificulties at the port aire that Bill mentions. There is another spot on the other side of Blanc nez overlooking the sea but i've never stopped there. We're off in October for a few weeks so we'll 'case the joint' and see if we can find any other spots to stop. If not, it's Calais loss...

pete.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Oh Dear  

We were planning to stay there on Sat night will have a look and hope we can. However the barrier, I heard from friends that have been to Calais recently, is broken so no problems getting out early for ferry. Guess some irate camping car owner broke it! Probably French as they often don't like paying. One doesn't want to be having problems leaving the Aire when you are trying to catch an early ferry or late one, when the campsite office is closed!!

Does anyone know if you can park at Cap Gris-Nez?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[Does anyone know if you can park at Cap Gris-Nez?[/quote]

errrrrrrrr, you can, but from memory (it's a few years since I went there) it's a real pain to get in and out with a very twisty access which would be difficult for larger units like mine. Can't remember if height barriers were in place.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

This is REALLY bad news.. wahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks zaskar for the info, now to ponder where we are going to park for the night


----------



## thehutchies (Jun 25, 2005)

We stayed on the Calais aire ten days ago and were told that the barrier had been removed by the local shopkeepers! Apparently there is a notice to that effect pinned up by the bourne (didn't see it though, as it was just a flying visit for us).


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

They weren't the first. Just been chatting with Carol and she said:

"Ah ok, I was in Calais and they had just put up that new arm, and there was no one there to let people out, they missed ferries etc., and in the end, two dutch guys, took it off and left it on the road!!!"

Dave


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

such a nice place  and now blocked ? :evil: 

maybe that our french friend mafamafa can give us some more informations......


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Just got back from a weekend away in France. We stopped at Cap Blanc Nez as we nearly always do and we were most disappointed to see the notice board announcing the changes (photos in my photo album, sorry don't know how to link and I can't seem to get a title on the sub folder either :? ). My understanding of French is limited so I could only get the gist of what is happening, as mentioned before there is no mention of dates so it may only be at the proposal stage at the moment.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Mike.

This will get people there:
http://tinyurl.com/72n6k

Looks like there will be a temporary carpark at the nearby restaurant:
http://www.capblancnez.com/

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just had a look on the campingcar-infos site and there is an aire at Escalles, (Rue Du Chateau D'eau), a small village on the western side of Cap Blanc. Thats the good news, the bad news - its 8€ a night. Never visited it myself so no guarantees :roll: .....










Also, if my memory is correct, if you drive past Cap Blanc (sea on your right), as you come over the other side and just before Escalles there is a right turn which leads down to a small car park near the sea where i've seen the odd van overnighting.

pete.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[
Looks like there will be a temporary carpark at the nearby restaurant:
http://www.capblancnez.com/
Dave[/quote]

errrrrrrrrrrr, there is no nearby restaurant! Unless you count 1mile down a 1 in 6 nearby. ;-(


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Also, if my memory is correct, if you drive past Cap Blanc (sea on your right), as you come over the other side and just before Escalles there is a right turn which leads down to a small car park near the sea where i've seen the odd van overnighting.

pete.[/quote]

All very true, but unfortunately, there are 'non camping cars' signs everywhere and apparently the ratbag that owns the campsite adjacent is well known for calling the silly hat brigade if anyone dares to ignore the signs.
As a further note, I would also have to say that I wouldn't trust this area overnight my self as a few years ago, whilst wifey and I had a daytime walk on the beach, the Mother In Law swears blacks blue that someone had a go at the front doors while she was sat in the back.


----------



## 90188 (May 1, 2005)

If you want to park in Calais you can use the quayside at the yacht basin - on the left at the swing bridge en-route to the beach. Stayed there twice in July with many other vans without problem.

HTH

David


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

zaskar said:


> [
> Looks like there will be a temporary carpark at the nearby restaurant:
> http://www.capblancnez.com/
> Dave


errrrrrrrrrrr, there is no nearby restaurant! Unless you count 1mile down a 1 in 6 nearby. ;-([/quote]

There is a restaurant opposite Cap Blank-Nez, up the hill at the Channel Tunnel Exhibition.

It has a car and coach park.


----------



## 91766 (May 1, 2005)

We stopped overnight at Cap Griz Nez in August. The road in is twisty, but no one gave us any hassle and the cafe overlooking the sea does a lovely breakfast!


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

I,ve never understood the problem of Calais and overnighting for a ferry.
As somene said up the page there is the quay near the yacht club, on the opposite side of the road.There is also a car park just along from the railway staion towards the sea front and on the same side of the road.
This park has a "camping reglement" sign on it which allows for the parking of caravans (presume this includes MH's ) for a period of up to 48 hours and it's free. Ok it's not an Aire with a sea view and free electric and water and company and... and... and....but it's in the middle of town surrounded by restaurants, cafes, bars and fast food. It's also not too far from Monoprix.
Surely what more does everyone want. 

If Calais wants you to pay at the sea front that's because the French camp there at weekends and while Madame goes shopping or watches the tumbril Monsieur goes fishing on the pier for tea/dinner. And if they put up a height barrier at Griz Nez that may well be because they have had complaints about the MH fraternity/sorority taking over and they want to keep it for day visitors.

But lets not forget that they have up to now not touched the free park in the town centre and it is signposted for MH's

nobby


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

I can't understand all the fuss, simply use the 'Sans billett' car park at the ferry port for a secure nights kip, in the mornig (or night) orf you jolly well go.

Texas


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Texas said:


> I can't understand all the fuss, simply use the 'Sans billett' car park at the ferry port for a secure nights kip, in the mornig (or night) orf you jolly well go.
> 
> Texas


with a 36 footer?
turning up at 1 am?


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

With a 36 footer it might be considered unreasonable of you to want to park in a Car park or an Aire anyway.
There is a lorry park near Eastenders ((Estate Marcel Doreau??) where you could park that quite comfortably and it's part of a garage so you could refuel next day if you so wished.
nobby


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

You've obviously never stayed at the ferry car park before. There are all manner of sizes/types coming and going throughout the night.

Trust me...it's perfectly safe, and there's loads of room in what must be at least a 4 acre parking area.

The next time your passing, have a butchers and see what I mean.

Texas


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

nobby said:


> With a 36 footer it might be considered unreasonable of you to want to park in a Car park or an Aire anyway.
> 
> Errrrrrrrrr why?
> I'm talking about between midnight and 7'am, not during the day when its needed for it's proper purpose. I dont particulary WANT to use carparks, much prefer places like the Cap. All I'm asking is what the access is like.
> ...


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Almost a contradiction there.
You write about staying between midnight and 7am and then go to say about arriving at 1am!!

I can't say I'd want you to be manouevering next to me at 1am in a tight Aire, and causing the normal toing-and-froing noises. Why use the Aire between midnight and 7am...it's dark (so to speak). You only need to stop and sleep in that case.

As Texas said...the sans billet in the docks is a good place to stay with plenty of room for everyone. And YES I have used it on numerous occaisions because if I can't get to the seafront Aire before about 9pm then I look for an alternative as i prefer to think of the comfort of others as well as my own.

No one was saying you blocked an Aire in your 15 years of touring...but i suppose you never thought to ask your neighbours how they felt about being visually overpowered by an American RV or having to manouevere round you to get out or in.

nobby


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

nobby said:


> Almost a contradiction there.
> You write about staying between midnight and 7am and then go to say about arriving at 1am!!
> 
> INo one was saying you blocked an Aire in your 15 years of touring...but i suppose you never thought to ask your neighbours how they felt about being visually overpowered by an American RV or having to manouevere round you to get out or in.
> ...


As far as I was aware, 1am IS between midnight and 7am!

I never thought to ask my neighbours no...........because I have never had to. Simply because I'm well aware of the size of the vehicle and I take great trouble to park away from people and offer them the same consideration that I expect in return.
Plus the fact, anybody who uses aires so close to Calais must realise that there is going to be a certain amount of tooing and froing simply due to the ferry/tunnel times, thats why I use the Cap for one night only because it's unreasonable to enter a campsite at 1am where-as (IMHO) it's not unreasonable to quickly pull on to an Aire and get your head down for a few hours. 
Possibly I'm reading to much between the lines here, but I sense a deffinate undertone to your post.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Often when we've parked up in the 'sans billets' car park we have awoken to find ourselves in the middle of other outfits and MHs of all sizes...obviously they managed to park up without disturbing our dreams. I'm sure that Zaskar will be able to do the same.

Texas


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

there are about 200 trucks going by on the hour every hour there, so one extra one won't matter


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

No undertone implied in my post all. Merely trying to point out what others might be thinking and trying to suggest that there other alternatives to Cap Griz nez.

nobby


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Getting the thread back on track - We were up on Cap Blanc Nez last night (18/09/05) and the sign that had all the details has gone, all that remains are the post holes :?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

fjmike said:


> Getting the thread back on track - We were up on Cap Blanc Nez last night (18/09/05) and the sign that had all the details has gone, all that remains are the post holes :?


we couldn't be that lucky...................could we?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

zaskar said:


> fjmike said:
> 
> 
> > Getting the thread back on track - We were up on Cap Blanc Nez last night (18/09/05) and the sign that had all the details has gone, all that remains are the post holes :?
> ...


People power ?? Wishful thinking I fear


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Cap blanc nez as of 19th Sept 2005*

8O Just a quick note regarding this thread,
We spent the night of 18th of September at Cap blanc nez & on the morning of the 19th woke to the sound of workmen blocking the road off & plant machinery arriving.
:roll: We went to visit Cap gris nez & on route passed through the village of :idea: Wissant :idea: where roadside there was a large notice offering Free Parking in a field(No water or Electric,Only a Bin!).We spent a quiet night here with approx 20 other M/Hs the ground seems firm but perhaps not great in wet weather.
I hope Cap blanc nez isnt closed to us but shall happily use wissant as a back up.
Hope someone has more up to date info since 19th sept..​


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Great shame about Blanc Nez, unless the plans really have been shelved.

Could all you folks with the great ideas about places to stop, include a map with your post so that others can find all these wonderful places? Ta.

Has Dinkirk got anywhere near to port for a night's stop?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

BarryandSue said:


> Great shame about Blanc Nez, unless the plans really have been shelved.
> 
> Could all you folks with the great ideas about places to stop, include a map with your post so that others can find all these wonderful places? Ta.
> 
> Has Dinkirk got anywhere near to port for a night's stop?


Hi

You can stay at their terminal over night. Plenty of space & toilets & lit.

Also a large area on your right as you go out. Make sure you are able to get out though if you need an early ferry. This can be a bit noisy at ferry arrival times . The terminal is best.

Motorhomer


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*calais aire site*

hi all long time no contribute still living it large in the van full time near the new forest. shame to hear about the cap blanc nez site we use a aire about 20km towards dunkirk at a place called "Gravelines" the aire de service site is at the municipal site 3 euroes , you can not stop over night here but the port and surronding areas are excellent especially around the old fort we stayed here in late june while waiting for the return trip to blighty. there is a camping car site at the bottom of the town near a housing estate its safe and quite and best of all the beach/dunes are around the corner great for the dogs

hope this is of some help :roll: 
keep those wheels turning.

Tramp


----------



## 90304 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I trust you can still overnight as Calais Plage?


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Went up to Cap Blanc on 14/11/05 . Big fence and loads of workmens stuff everywhere. You can't even pause there at the moment as the whole area is fenced off from the road.I am really sad about this as Cap Blanc Nez was one of my favourite stops, no ferry noise and terrific views. Hope this is not the start of a trend by the French


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi just returned from France & yes work is being carried out @ the Cap.I saw 2 MH up there when passing & the local police were on the way up there(I would think to move them on) not sure what people can't read ROAD CLOSED sign.If the were French then shame on them & if they were English then shame on them also for not making some effort to understand French.I agree beautiful spot so lets keep it like that does it mater if we have to walk away to see the view.May-be pay a few euro's to stop over night elsewhere(will that break the bank)
Anyway on my return 1.5 hrs later MH gone from Cap & road firmly CLOSED.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

I don't know if you saw the plans for Cap Blanc area (photos in my album see previous posts) but it will be more than a short walk to see the view as there is no provision for motorhomes at all. The parking area will have height barriers. Views aside this was a really pleasant place to stop very peaceful and tranquil. Maybe the motorhomes that you saw there were trying to make the point that not everyone wants to be herded together and it seems as if this decision was somewhat steamrollered. They may have been French as the country has a reputation for standing up for themselves not bowing down and saying nothing which seems to be the average Brit response. Rant over


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

Parking of the Cap Blanc and Gris Nez are " off limits " to overnight in mh...

info, from my french mh. friends...


duc


----------

